# Learn How Plant Use Nutrients- for beginners and experts alike



## Gooch

When i came across this video, it was 3 weeks or so ago. since then it has morphed my grow into a monster. It has taught me not only how to grow better, but how to understand what is happening. The first link is going to be the video that introduced me, the second is a link to sign up for free to sit in and ask questions directly to this genius of the plant world.
Full Plant Nutrient Rundown by Harley Smith (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube
and here is a link to NPK university 
NPK University Online and In-Store Education


----------



## Gooch

here are my plants before and after watching the video this is 2 weeks. First pic is 2 weeks into flowering very few bud sites and small flowers at the ones that existed. @nd pic is after i cut my nutrients almost in half, and then added some phosphorus because the plant uses phosphorus at the beginning of flowering to build more bud sites. I just stopped using the phosphorus and started using potassium which the plant uses in the 2nd half of flowering. 

View attachment 10-29-2.jpg


View attachment 11-14-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool


----------



## Rosebud

Have you been foliar feeding or spraying stuff on the leaves? If not, i am afraid you have thrip.  And where are the fan leaves in the second picture?m Pretty flowers gooch.


----------



## Gooch

well i had the spidermite issue so i have been using mighty wash and the spider mites seem to be under control but i took off a crap load of fan leaves to get rid of a bunch of leaves with spider mites on them. I dont know what a thirp is but i dont have anything flying in the tent.
I actually stripped the plants before i changed my nutes to this new style called spoon feeding


----------



## Hushpuppy

If you had Thrips, the stuff you used to kill the spider mites most likely would take out the thrips as well. Thrips are notorious for beginning at the bottom of the plant and working up, where spider mites seem to start more at the top and work down.

They have bounced back well. The buds are getting fatter. Looks like you are doing the right stuff for them.


----------



## Gooch

wait till tomorrow nights update omg i think i can see them getting fatter if i stare long enough 
:shocked::woohoo::watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud

I think it is a mistake to remove the leaves. I think your yield will suffer, but I hope i am wrong.

Thrip is a sucking insect, so tiny you can only see the trace on the leaf margins where they sucked the juices out of the leaf. They can be white or brown and be seen with a loupe. I use a 60X, but i am old.  They aren't as bad as the" borg",  spider mites, but they can make another wise healthy plant look pretty bad. Plus they are icky.

I like using blue and yellow sticky traps to let me know if anything is in the vicinity that wants to jump on my plants. You can see the thrip on those. Blue ones are for thrip.
Probably more then you ever wanted to know about thirps.


----------



## Gooch

No i appreciate it and if you see something that looks like them then i will get some traps and see what gets caught. I am spraying them every 3-5 days with mighty wash


----------



## Rosebud

They will be ok then if you are treating with mw. I like that stuff. The thing about spider mites is they get used to one treatment rather quickly then you will need to use something different next time. I like SNS products too.  Then another thing if you are going organic you might think about is EM1.. check it out. I used it on my outdoor grow and never had a mite or a thirp. It is pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Gooch

yea i have sns217 but it has a very strong odor and it filled my house with the smell, and my youngest is sensitive to harsh smells, but it was my fault for not redirecting the exhaust fan. But i do have it, and i will check out EM1 Thank you


----------



## Gooch

I will be watching and hopefully asking a ton of questions tonight at 8pm for Harley smith who is a genius when it comes to plant nutrition this lesson is called plant nutrition II organic biostimulants
sign up here http://www.npk-university.com/upcoming.html
 for free and listen and ask questions and get answers


----------



## Gooch

here is a new video on the full plant nutrition 
https://attendee.gototraining.com/30t0x/recording/5208445225461056770


----------



## Gooch

here is a link to the lesson plant nutrition I https://attendee.gototraining.com/30t0x/recording/3937957340457948418


----------



## Gooch

Here is a video on youtube on maximizing your yields https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFgwWEnCa5k


----------



## Gooch

Here is a video on soil microbiology for all you soil growers
https://attendee.gototraining.com/30t0x/recording/6773227293115063042


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks Gooch. Looks like I have a lot of video watching to do.


----------



## Gooch

here is a link to plant nutrition II video 
https://attendee.gototraining.com/30t0x/recording/7019366165245799938


----------



## Gooch

yes i am watching them all in a loop for the next 5 years lol


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Lots of good info here saving this thread&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Gooch

I picked up my b vitamins, and nitrogen todya, so now i have phosphorus, potassium amino acids, folic acid, kelp and humic acid, the only things missing yucca and silica 
those might be coming next pay period. So i added some bvitamins to my resevoir tonight, and i removed the batwing reflector and replaces it with an enclosed reflector, then i will hook up the cooling ducts and we will have an actual grow tent lol


----------



## sopappy

Gooch said:


> I picked up my b vitamins, and nitrogen todya, so now i have phosphorus, potassium amino acids, folic acid, kelp and humic acid, the only things missing yucca and silica
> those might be coming next pay period. So i added some bvitamins to my resevoir tonight, and i removed the batwing reflector and replaces it with an enclosed reflector, then i will hook up the cooling ducts and we will have an actual grow tent lol



Sounds delicious, Gooch, your plants eat better than I do.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

I agree man! Those videos were quite nice to watch to be honest. I am battling thrips in my tent the lil fuckahs are DEEP into 6 plants i think, i used a 4200k plantmaxx bulb in conjunction with my 600 eye hortilux hps and the plants just bushed out at an insane rate, in fact for the price i think these plantmaxx bulbs will be replacing eye hortilux daylight blues, in fact at half the price the plantmaxx pushes out 10,000 more lumens! I really enjoyed these videos gooch thankyou. I cringe to think of the work ahead of me to rid myself of the thrips eggs on the bottom of the SEVERAL fan leaves i see, i am super parental about my ladies. I will dry concentrated neem with a drop of dawn dish soap and go one by one if i have to, to hit every damn leaf! lol i am committed!


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

why did you replace the batwing mon?


----------



## Gooch

I replaced the batwing(actually not a batwing shaped like a diamond open encloser) because everytime i used it it damaged my plants, for a while i thought it was the ballast, but i replaced the ballast and the same thing happens side by side with an enclosed and the enclosed plants are thriving and the ones under the batwing are doing nothing good, one day with the new light and i already see an improvement.
If you want t get rid of the buggies skip neem oil that will only work before they get there get mighty wash, you can use it up till the day you pull them its 99.9987 water


----------



## Gooch

well sopappy6 if i want my girls to treat me right when its their turn i guess i have to treat them right when its my turn, no different then sex with your girlfriend if you only get satisfaction she will not be happy if she only gets satisfaction you wont be happy but if you both do bam


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

Gooch said:


> I replaced the batwing(actually not a batwing shaped like a diamond open encloser) because everytime i used it it damaged my plants, for a while i thought it was the ballast, but i replaced the ballast and the same thing happens side by side with an enclosed and the enclosed plants are thriving and the ones under the batwing are doing nothing good, one day with the new light and i already see an improvement.
> If you want t get rid of the buggies skip neem oil that will only work before they get there get mighty wash, you can use it up till the day you pull them its 99.9987 water



Right on man. Ive had lots of luck with concentrated neem, i have to watch my budget but i will try mightywash if it'll help my F.O.B spearhead this assault on the lil bastad's! thx man!


----------



## Gooch

its actually cheaper them need oil and it is not concentrated you just spray whats in the bottle


----------



## Gooch

this is also a place to ask questions, about use in your own grow, at whatever time it is and whatever the plants seem to be asking for.


----------



## Gooch

there is a live plant nutrition lesson going on tonight at 7pm est sign up and you can ask him questions about your specific grow


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

I signed up and am getting lined up for a couple pest management classes. Got some flaxseed meal yesterday in an attempt to start stockpiling amendments i may need for my big soil recipe adventure....... 

View attachment soilrecipe.jpg


----------



## Gooch

I am balls deep and pushing further. Its amazing to actually understand how and why the plants use the nutrients we are supplying, and then to get the information on how to make small adjustments to make it an optimal grow. This information is priceless


----------



## Gooch

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I signed up and am getting lined up for a couple pest management classes. Got some flaxseed meal yesterday in an attempt to start stockpiling amendments i may need for my big soil recipe adventure.......


I can give you a peek into the information you will receive, the way to not have pests is to have high brix. Brix is the measure of sugars in your plant at 12% brix sucking insects wont even recognize the plant as a source of food. so to get rid of bugs you make the plant healthy, and you focus on getting the highest brix you can high brix means high quality


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

I have enough grasp of brix numbers, i actually have a degree in urban forestry so i am not going into this 100% ignorant, secondly i use amendments from my vermicompost pile and i expect to have pests honestly. Its not that there here that bothers me, it's the fact that if i allow them to flourish they will! Thanks for sharing your take on the issue, high brix is great but i wanna delve alil deeper, and no offense to harley but the argicultural/botany department at the university of vermont are just as good if not better imvho!   
http://www.uvm.edu/mastergardener/

signed up and taking vermicompost and gardening courses all winter thru till may of next year! I told you i take my gardens SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Gooch

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I have enough grasp of brix numbers, i actually have a degree in urban forestry so i am not going into this 100% ignorant, secondly i use amendments from my vermicompost pile and i expect to have pests honestly. Its not that there here that bothers me, it's the fact that if i allow them to flourish they will! Thanks for sharing your take on the issue, high brix is great but i wanna delve alil deeper, and no offense to harley but the argicultural/botany department at the university of vermont are just as good if not better imvho!
> http://www.uvm.edu/mastergardener/
> 
> signed up and taking vermicompost and gardening courses all winter thru till may of next year! I told you i take my gardens SERIOUSLY!


thats is awesome, I literally have no experience so everything i am learning and understanding is coming from him, and it free, i am going to check out the vermont site and see what they have going on,i could drive there ;-)


----------



## PERCHSLURP802

I had to find something local and my neighbor started laughing at me, he says you didnt realize some of the best in there fields of study are teaching up there at uvm man! All this searching and i found a decent spot to gain some perma knowledge for not just cannabis but everything i grow! Gooch i hate the pic resizer thing here dude lol.


----------



## Gooch

what is the problem with the pixresizer its very simple point it to the directory where your pics are, point it to a directory you want your resized pics to go and clikc go


----------



## Gooch

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I had to find something local and my neighbor started laughing at me, he says you didnt realize some of the best in there fields of study are teaching up there at uvm man! All this searching and i found a decent spot to gain some perma knowledge for not just cannabis but everything i grow! Gooch i hate the pic resizer thing here dude lol.


Well the raw stuff talks are not at all about cannabis, i have to extract his information to my situation, and see what happens, but it would seem a plant is a plant is a plant, and plants act similar in the means of up-taking and using nutrients. He is from ohio. But for sure vermont has some incredible farm land


----------



## Gooch

I just want to make sure everyone understands that whether you are using soil or hydroponics you can spoon feed your plant exactly what it needs without harming the essential root fungi, this is not replacing anything you already do, you are still going to do everything you have been doing just a little less and then spoon feeding it what it needs additionally


----------



## sopappy

Gooch said:


> I just want to make sure everyone understands that whether you are using soil or hydroponics you can spoon feed your plant exactly what it needs without harming the essential root fungi, this is not replacing anything you already do, you are still going to do everything you have been doing just a little less and then spoon feeding it what it needs additionally



I was confused until the "use a little less of your existing nutes" 
then it all fell in to place. What I've seen, with all those individual packages is exciting alright but I'm still learning to walk hahaha, I won't know how much to reduce if I'm not dialed in.
I am hoping you document your RAW regimen though, I'm reluctant to sign up.


----------



## sopappy

ebb & flo... all that reading and I still don't know how long you leave the roots flooded, or how long you leave them in the air. What is the risk of them drying up!? What I did get was to fill and drain twice a day which strikes me as not nearly enough.


----------



## Kraven

Most ebb / flow run 1 hour before lights on and 2 hours before lights off. Doc runs a 12 site with a 55 gal res with a 30 gal ATO so he would be the one that would have the best information.


----------



## Gooch

I run mine every 6 hours for 30 minutes and when the water drains it pulls in the oxygen for the roots. you can see the results in my journal


----------



## Gooch

sopappy said:


> I was confused until the "use a little less of your existing nutes"
> then it all fell in to place. What I've seen, with all those individual packages is exciting alright but I'm still learning to walk hahaha, I won't know how much to reduce if I'm not dialed in.
> I am hoping you document your RAW regimen though, I'm reluctant to sign up.


the beautiful part is you dont have to use the raw products, the knowledge is what matters, not the product.I am documenting how much and when i use the raw stuff


----------



## Gooch

My process for the second grow which will be all RAW as apposed to just 2 weeks into flower stage for current.
From seedling till now i have been using 1/2 recommended on bottle I use floranova grow and bloom but grow for now so it is around 1.0 ec then i add in the raw ingredients kelp,amino acids, folic acid, vitamin b and phosphorus at recommended amount per packages. The root mass is unreal for each of the plants at transplant to larger bucket. 

View attachment rootmass.jpg


----------



## Gooch

Here is a link to the integrated pest management https://attendee.gototraining.com/30t0x/recording/5088776579142231554?branding=30t0x


----------



## Gooch

there is a live soil microbiology lecture on tonight join in and ask your questions and get answers http://www.npk-university.com/upcoming.html   sign  up now


----------



## sMACkaddict

nice, im gonna try and check it out.  also got a "real" online class tonight and we have a group presentation... will be happy to leave that class as soon as the presentation is over and head over to this one... haha


----------



## Gooch

Tonight at 8pmest is a lecture on Plant propagation and cloning
sign up for free here http://www.npk-university.com/upcoming.html


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice root system.


----------



## Gooch

kelp, amino acids, and phosphorus


----------



## Gooch

So i am curious if anyone is still using this regiment? i know i am I have 4 grows using it and all came out incredible here are some of the harvest pics. Let me know who is still using this technique and what results you are getting 

View attachment 12-27-bubblicious cola.jpg


View attachment 12-19-hk.jpg


View attachment CM160306-17435203.jpg


View attachment CM160306-17443405.jpg


View attachment B52-Cola.jpg


View attachment B52-side-cola.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

That some mighty pretty flowers you going there. Looks like you got her dialed in right.


----------



## Gooch

yea easiest thing i ever did, bought an ebb and flow system, watched some videos, and poof :48:


----------

